# Präsident vs Vorsitzender



## jessicagregori

Buenos días a todos:

Estoy buscando información sobre asociaciones deportivas y tengo que encontrar al máximo responsable de éstos; tengo una duda respecto a que es exactamente el Präsident y el Vorsitzender, pues en los diccionarios me los da casi como sinónimos y no encuentro cual es la diferencia exactamente.
En la mayoría de los clubes hace referencia a 1. Vrsitzender, 2. Vorsitzender, etc., pero en otros existen las dos figuras la del Präsident y el Vorsitzender.

Gracias


----------



## jordi picarol

jessicagregori said:


> Buenos días a todos:
> 
> Estoy buscando información sobre asociaciones deportivas y tengo que encontrar al máximo responsable de éstos; tengo una duda respecto a que es exactamente el Präsident y el Vorsitzender, pues en los diccionarios me los da casi como sinónimos y no encuentro cual es la diferencia exactamente.
> En la mayoría de los clubes hace referencia a 1. Vrsitzender, 2. Vorsitzender, etc., pero en otros existen las dos figuras la del Präsident y el Vorsitzender.
> 
> Gracias


-
Mientras algún especialista nos aclara la cuestión, supongo que ha sido un lapsus escribir:...información sobre asociaciones deportivAS...encontrar al máximo responsable de estOS...
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## jessicagregori

Gracias por la "corrección". Evidentemente, ha sido un _lapsus_, por estar pensando en la palabra clubes y haber escrito asociaciones.

De todas maneras, mi duda era sobre unas palabras en alemán, no sobre si había escrito correctamente la frase en español.


----------



## Estopa

Cuando en una misma asociación alternan las palabras "Vorsitzender" y "Präsident" será porque se trata de ámbitos diferentes de la asociación. Te convendría averiguar qué puesto desempeñan en concreto y cuál es la denominación oficial que le dan al cargo. Creo que falta algo.

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

El Wahrig considera _Präsident _sinónimo de _Vorsitzende(r)_, pero no viceversa (acepta el significado por connotación). Es probable que _Präsident_, como en el caso de muchos otros términos, sea una latinización del alemán _Vorsitzende_(r). En sentido estricto, m.E., _Präsident _tiene su significado propio solo en términos politológicos. Si se ha derivado de este ámbito semántico el significado general, entonces se deberá deducir que el _Präsident _representa al _Verein _como cuerpo, mientras el _Vorsitzender _decide en su interior.


----------



## Berenguer

Pues tras consultar varios diccionarios, ya que los tenía por sinónimos sin ningún matiz más allá del presumible origen foráneo de _Präsident_, encuentro lo siguiente en el Hueber:

- Presidente de un país o una institución: der Präsident.
- Presidente de una asamblea o una comisión: der/die Vorsitzende

Quizás sea similar al matiz existente entre _Chairman _y _President _en inglés.


----------



## jessicagregori

Muchas gracias a todos, la verdad es que me habéis sido de mucha ayuda, ahora ya se a quien me tengo que dirigir.

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

Berenguer said:


> Pues tras consultar varios diccionarios, ya que los tenía por sinónimos sin ningún matiz más allá del presumible origen foráneo de _Präsident_, encuentro lo siguiente en el Hueber:
> 
> - Presidente de un país o una institución: der Präsident.
> - Presidente de una asamblea o una comisión: der/die Vorsitzende
> 
> Quizás sea similar al matiz existente entre _Chairman _y _President _en inglés.


 
Esto es muy interesante. No tenía nada clara esa diferencia. ¿Pero entonces qué sentido tendría que convivieran ambos cargos dentro de una misma asociación?


----------



## jessicagregori

Hola:

Yo creo que quizás la diferencia sea que uno es más ejecutivo y el otro de representación. Es como en Francia el presidente de la república y el del gobierno, no?
Es la única explicación que se me ocurre. 

Saludos


----------



## Estopa

jessicagregori said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo creo que quizás la diferencia sea que uno es más ejecutivo y el otro de representación. Es como en Francia el presidente de la república y el del gobierno, no?
> Es la única explicación que se me ocurre.
> 
> Saludos


 
Ahí estamos hablando de cargos políticos, lo que coincide con la definición del diccionario, pero en una asociación deportiva yo nunca había oído hablar de un "Präsident" (= cargo institucional), me suena más lo de "Vorsitzender", por eso sigo extrañada ante la duplicidad.


----------



## Geviert

Como ya afirmado, muy probablemente sea una latinización del alemán _Vorsitzender_ (como muchos otros términos alemanes latinizados que crean solo confusión, desde mi punto de vista). Yo procedería así: si el ámbito del texto es politológico se tendrá cuidado en escoger correctamente el término adecuado. Fuera de este ámbito se usarán como sinónimos, salvo el caso que la _Satzung _determine una distinción de las funciones entre ambos.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Como ya afirmado, muy probablemente sea una latinización del alemán _Vorsitzender_ (como muchos otros términos alemanes latinizados que crean solo confusión, desde mi punto de vista). Yo procedería así: si el ámbito del texto es politológico se tendrá cuidado en escoger correctamente el término adecuado. Fuera de este ámbito se usarán como sinónimos, salvo el caso que la _Satzung _determine una distinción de las funciones entre ambos.


-
No estaría de más aclarar qué significa en español el término "politológico", toda vez que el DRAE no lo explica y de otra forma el párrafo no se entiende. Igualmente podría ser necesario explicar qué es la "Satzung" y en qué medida puede determinar una distinción de las funciones entre ambos


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

Politológico se refiere a la politología, la Ciencia política. En el Derecho civil alemán, la _Satzung _es el corpus legal que determina la forma (_Grundform_) y la norma (_Grundordnung_) de una _Verein_ según §21-§69 BGB. Generalmente es un texto, pero no siempre.  En nuestro caso se llamarà _Vereinssatzung _(o _Verfassung _según §25 BGB. Algunos lo llaman _Statut_, _Vereinsstatut_). En la _Satzung _se deben precisar los roles y funciones del _Vorstand _(§58 BGB). Esto nos ayudaría a resolver definitivamente el dilema que nos ocupa.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Saludos,
> 
> Politológico se refiere a la politología, la Ciencia política. En el Derecho civil alemán, la _Satzung _es el corpus legal que determina la forma (_Grundform_) y la norma (_Grundordnung_) de una _Verein_ según §21-§69 BGB. Generalmente es un texto, pero no siempre. En nuestro caso se llamarà _Vereinssatzung _(o _Verfassung _según §25 BGB. Algunos lo llaman _Statut_, _Vereinsstatut_). En la _Satzung _se deben precisar los roles y funciones del _Vorstand _(§58 BGB). Esto nos ayudaría a resolver definitivamente el dilema que nos ocupa.


-
Bueno, a la vista de esta explicación yo entiendo el texto así:
-Como ya había afirmado, es muy probable que sea una latinización de la palabra alemana "Vorsitzender", (como muchos otros términos alemanes latinizados que, desde mi punto de vista, solo crean confusión).
Yo haría lo siquiente: si se trata de un texto sobre política, tendría cuidado con escoger correctamente el término adecuado. Si se trata de otros temas, usaría las dos palabras como sinónimos, salvo en el caso de que los estatutos establezcan una distinción de las funciones que corresponden a cada uno.
No sé si lo he traducido correctamente.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Serían necesarias las comillas (si son laterales, mejor aún), para no confundir la autoría del texto copiado (en corchetes o evidenciado de alguna forma, irá la nueva sugerencia). El sentido es correcto.


----------

